# Martin Logan LX-16 Discussion Thread



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! I've been waiting to see a review of the ML LX-16 speakers. I'm a bit surprised at your note about them being power hungry though- I'm powering mine with a piddly Marantz NR-1402 (85 wpc) AVR, and they still sound good to my ears.

Would a Marantz MM-9000 fill the bill for making the LX-16s happy? I ask that in particular as I have one in my old setup. Otherwise, what would you recommend in bang-for-the-buck AV + amp to drive a HT setup with the LX-16s?

I've just received a ML Electromotion C2 center channel, and I'm awaiting some Motion FX surrounds to complete my 5.1 setup with the LX-16s...

Anyhow, any setup tips/improvement recommendations would be *wildly* appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Bookshelves*

According to Marantz the MM 9000 runs 230 watts at 4 ohms. Personally I would want more overhead, but if you are not having an issue with the NR-1402 you're probably fine with the MM 9000. I really like the NL LX-16's and they are absolutely gorgeous but when I really started cranking them up on the Denon 1912 there was some popping and other symptoms of a power issue so I took them to my theater and connected them to the Wyred 4 Sound Mini-7 and haven't had a problem since. 

As far as bang for the buck on an external amp goes, I don't think there is a better deal out there then the Emotiva XPA-5. They sound great, look great and perform wonderfully. I actually have one of those in the rack for review right now as well. I got a little behind on reviews during the holidays....


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Bookshelves*

Are you doing a pure stereo review on the LX-16s, or are you covering them in a multichannel setup as well? If you're covering any multichannel, I'm also very curious about thoughts on the Motion FX for surrounds, or if you'd go a different direction.

Sorry about the tangent on this thread- I've been waiting for a month now to get some "expert" notes on the LX-16.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I went ahead and started a new thread and moved the last couple of posts here. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...533-martin-logan-lx-16-discussion-thread.html

I have been using them mainly in a stereo environment but have done some multi-channel using them as the mains. I haven't thought about using them as surrounds, but I wouldn't hesitate about using the Motion FX as I have no doubt they are the perfect match for the LX-16 in a multi-channel setup. The technology is pretty impressive, I will be curious on how the Marantz 1402 holds up with all five channels running on it. All of the motion series have a nominal impedance of 4 ohms, it's the one little 'ding' I have read about the technology and it's not really so much of a ding as it is a 'oh, by the way'. 

My suggestion would be to get the setup completed and then start targeting a beefier AVR or separates a little bit down the road. It's one of those things that you don't know what you're missing yet but I can tell you that when I put them on the external amp there was a world of difference. Even though they sounded incredible on the Denon at a good listening volume, they really go into another league when you have plenty of headroom on the amp. The 1402 should be giving you around the equivalent 135 watts at 4 ohms but if you connect the MM-9000 you'll be getting almost twice that amount.


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Ummm. Wow, I am absolutely 100% certain that when I purchased the NR1402 it was rated 85 watts per channel, and there was discussion of the amp circuitry being designed such that each channel's amplification was "discrete", such that one channel could not leech power off another channel. 

Now, I cannot find anything resembling that, and going back, it's specced at 50 watts per channel AND they're footnoting that as measured in stereo mode. I almost think that Marantz went back and changed the specs, but I can't find the 85 watt spec on any other sites. Sigh. I wouldn't have bought it if I thought it was only 50 watts per channel.

I will most certainly be following the path of finishing the speaker loadout "as-is", then looking at upgrading amplification down the road. 

The lowest model I can find in the Marantz lineup which has a full set of pre-outs is the SR6006, so I'll probably be keeping my eyes out for a good deal on one of those. Then I could either use it (rated 110 WPC), or use the pre-outs and use the MM-9000 in with it. My "old" Marantz AVR doesn't support the blu-ray audio formats or HDMI, otherwise I could just shove that in.


Anyhow, I'll probably post some updates once I get the FX speakers. In the mean time, thank you so much for your notes. I'm really looking forward to the review!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, 50 watts? I didn't look up the specs, just did some numbers in my head. I reviewed the SR-6005 a couple of months ago and it would have been a great preamp for the MM-8000 and my guess is that the 6006 is a little bit better. Accessories4less.com has them for $808. They're are some other options out there from Denon and Onkyo for less as well.


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'll probably stick with Marantz on the receiver end, as at this point I "know" the brand, it's UI, and whatnot, as well as knowing that I enjoy it's sound. The emotiva amp looks very nice, so after I get things set, I can consider upgrading to it down the road sometime.

If you can manage at some point, I'd love hearing your thoughts on ML FX surrounds. I note that they have some passing resemblance to the Axiom QS8 surrounds you reviewed in the Axiom system last year. I'm speaking of the overall speaker shape and the placement of tweeters. 

The EM C2 center is to my ears, an absolutely perfect match with the LX-16 speakers; I am unable to hear the transition between them- it's simply one continuous sound stage up front.

Aside from the detail and overall tone of the LX-16s, they seem to me to be better speakers than what I am used to as you turn the volume down; many speakers do not render much detail unless you're pushing them volume wise. The LX-16s seem to loose some detail as the volume goes down, but not nearly as much as I've heard from other speakers.

When do you think your review will be ready? I'm really looking forward to reading it!

Oh, and just to fill out the info on my system- here's a link to the subwoofer I currently have paired with the ML speakers. LINK. Small, but pretty good and I picked it up for a song :whistling:

Just for background, this is my second audio system I'm building now, as I split my time between two locations. My old system consists of Vandersteen 2ce's & a VCC-1 center, a definitive tech 12" subwoofer, and paradigm atom surrounds. I loved the sound of Vandersteens when I bought them, but they are very old now, and the ML bookshelves simply do better. I am expecting to be able to cannibalize some of the components from my old system (like the subwoofer & amp) in a few months.


Cheers
Ikarius


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely on the lookout for your review Dale.


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Dale- 
Any updates on how the LX-16 review is coming along?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Gonna pull the trigger on a pair of these soon, are there specific sources that produce up to 24 Khz? Anything else an electrostat rookie needs to know to get the most out of these? Likely just a stereo pair for now, Emotiva UPA2 amp but no sub support. Near as I can tell my Marantz receiver is able, heres the specs:

Analog frequency response in Pure Direct mode:
–2.59 dB at 10 Hz; –0.81 dB at 20 Hz
–0.09 dB at 20 kHz; –0.54 dB at 50 kHz

Analog frequency response with stereo signal processing:
–2.48 dB at 10 Hz; –0.77 dB at 20 Hz
–0.17 dB at 20 kHz; –48.73 dB at 50 kHz 

http://www.hometheater.com/content/marantz-sr8002-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Um- A couple of responses;
1. The MartinLogan LX-16 speakers are traditional-design Bookshelf speakers w/ HVFR (High Velocity Folded Ribbon) tweeters. Similar tweeters are being used in the new GoldenEar tower speakers, and I believe there are some other manufacturers headed in this direction as well. They are not Electrostat speakers- they just happen to be from a company that's done Electrostat for many years.

2. I would highly recommend planning for a subwoofer with them; they're quite good, but really not up to the task of full range sound without a subwoofer.

As far as the frequency response questions, I'll leave that to someone else who knows much more than I do.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the correction, HVFR is new to me as well. 

I totally understand the need for a sub with these, measured frequency response of the Infinity P162s low end is about what I suspect the MLs will produce so Im kinda used to not having full range in that zone 2 (yet anyway).


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Digital Trends was impressed, 8.5 out of 10.



> Highs:
> * Outstanding treble and transient response
> * Lush, open mid-range
> * Adequate bass
> ...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: New speaker in a corner, can I make it worthy?*



ALMFamily said:


> And, since no one else has said it yet, grats on the LX16s! I will be anxiously awaiting your impressions as I will be in the market for a 2-channel set-up in the near future for my workshop.



Ill tell ya Joe, the Martin Logan LX16s sound _wayyyy_ bigger than they have business sounding. These speakers, when given room to breath, are amazing at imaging and can fill a room unlike anything Ive experienced. Do they have the kick of my towers, no of course not, but they provide everything else in spades. Theyre smaller than you would imagine and construction is very very tight. They _will_ fold if asked for too much low-end, or maybe it was the combination of my amp and the speakers 4 Ohms rating, so yeah a sub is needed to fill out the bottom end. If you can swing a pair, I highly recommend owning a pair, youll be the envy of every wrench-turner on your block 

BTW, it seems everyone is selling these for $800 a pair _except_ one site. No idea if theyre factory authorized or not and they charge shipping but it could still save you $100-$150 a pair over everyone else. Again, never done business with this site but I thought the price on these LX16s was pretty good....

http://www.newaudiovideo.com/martin-logan-motion-lx16-blackpair-p-9610.html


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the impressions and the link - glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: New speaker in a corner, can I make it worthy?*



TypeA said:


> BTW, it seems everyone is selling these for $800 a pair _except_ one site. No idea if theyre factory authorized or not and they charge shipping but it could still save you $100-$150 a pair over everyone else. Again, never done business with this site but I thought the price on these LX16s was pretty good....
> 
> http://www.newaudiovideo.com/martin-logan-motion-lx16-blackpair-p-9610.html


FYI - that website is not an authorized retailer. Some manufacturers even specifically list it as not authorized.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

New audioholics review:

"Martin Logan is typically known for their hybrid-electrostatic loudspeakers; however, they are now trying their hand at more traditional speakers, with a twist. The Martin Logan LX16 two-way bookshelf speakers ($799 pr.) utilize a proprietary Folded Motion tweeter. Martin Logan has reached a new price point, and consumer demographic, with the entire Motion Series. I found the LX16s to stand up to the Martin Logan name. No, the LX16s cannot really compare to Martin Logan’s iconic hybrid electrostats, but they shouldn’t be expected to at only a fraction of the cost. The LX16s have a beautiful finish, excellent aesthetics, and come in a reasonably small package. The 5.25” midrange driver hammers out a surprising amount of bass, and the Folded Motion tweeter is crisp and clean, if not a little bright. These speakers would work great in a standalone 2.1 system, or as main speakers in a 5.1 system. If you are in the market for good speakers with above average looks, give these a listen..."

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/bookshelf/motion-lx16


----------

